# Do I take the plunge?



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Plans for the workshops are really starting to take shape, and I have a decision to make in the next 24 hours, and I thought I'd ask you what you think this evening....

I've found the most perfect venue today, near mainline train station, calm, peaceful, lovely ambience, beautifully decorated, right number of rooms and facilities, we'd have sole use, tucked away but very near lots of retaurants, B&Bs, etc. Good price too. The owner, who I got on great with, and is keen to see this kind of thing happeneing in her centre, needs me to pick my weekends for the year NOW, especially the first one (which would be beginning of May).

Do I take the plunge and hand over my non-refundable deposit? For it to work I'd need to find minimum 6 people to sign up inside 3 months.

THIS IS *NOT* AN ATTEMPT TO RECRUIT ANY OF YOU PERSONALLY!!!! IT'S JUST ME SEEKING YOUR VIEWS ON THE RISK OF IT ALL!!!!!

Big warm love to you all on a cold night.....

MM xx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi MM,

I hate to give advice, but you asked......!

I think this is about taking a leap of faith. *I * have every faith in you in this venture and I am feeling quite excited about it!

You have already made an investment of time and intellect in this work, and, may I say, an emotional investment. So as long as the financial investment will not cause any real hardship, that seems to be the next step.......

It feels like this is a very real ambition that you are committed to. You gave us a glimpse of your ideas when you mentioned the inspirational board of childless women. That is such a good and creative idea. I think you are full of creativity.

Practically speaking, 6 people does not sound too many, especially as you may be working with couples. Could the previous workshop leader advise re finding some people? Where did she find her participants? You may need to spend some money in advertising. If you are worried about getting enough people maybe you could target local people? (It would be cheaper for locals to attend as they would not have travel expenses and also could choose to spend the night at home, though this may of course detract from elements of the experience for them vis a vis getting away from everyday life.) A press release could get you some free editorial in a local or regional paper. Depending where your venue is there may be a publication that is entirely appropriate, not just the usual local paper. For example in Bristol there was once a monthly paper about alternative health and therapy, green living etc (maybe still going?) as well as the Bristol/Bath "What's On?" fortnightly that carries interesting articles and ads for counselling etc. You could also have some cheap adverts in local venues such as alternative health centres/well women's clinics etc, the sort of place where various types of health care, therapy etc is advertised. It sounds like the centre owner may be able to advise about local contacts?

Not long ago I wrote you, "Take a risk!" Maybe now is the time?

Much love and very good luck,

Jq

P.S.
Maybe this story will help you make the decision? A friend of mine trained as a herbalist, and once qualified needed to invest time in setting up her practise, this meant giving up her secure work as a college numeracy tutor. As a single parent with a dependant mother living with her this was a big consideration, even though the numeracy teaching was no longer fullfilling her. She managed to negotiate part time teaching while she built up her client base and now has a thriving full time practise in a lovely setting with so many clients that she took on a partner. She was able to give up the numeracy teaching altogether in a short while, but now teaches (very) part time again - this time on modules of a Foundation Degree in Alternative Therapies, which complements her practise and which she loves doing. Dear MM, I see you as being just as successful! xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi jq, 

Thanks so much for your lovely reply. I think I just needed to face the fact that now is the time for risk; I bought some angel cards today ad lo and behold if the first one I pull out isn't RISK. It seems the universe is in agreement with you!

Thanks again - anyone else got any thoughts?


Love, 

MM xxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Dear Maggie May
I think JQ hit it on gthe head, everything she suggested was just so accurate...
Hey you will be fantastic at it.....if you never try you will never find out?
Its is an opportunity that has come your way, you have made it happen this far, why not go the whole hogg?
I have every great faith in you...you are so articulate in what you do....your postings are so empathetic and profound....you write with such grace and knowledge and you have the history, as well as the qualifications to make this work....
This is your forte...if there is any way i can help just let me know...

lots of love astridxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Astrid, 

To wake up in the morning, and to read your message as the first thing I do, well, what a great way to start the day! I have never found support and empathetic friendship of the sort that is to be found on this thread every day of the year. 

Likewise Astrid your grace of spirit and generosity of heart is a daily inspiration to me, and I genuinely don't know where I would be without you. 

Suffice to say I have now booked the room not just for 1 but for 3 weekends this year; May 5/6, September 15/16 and November 24/25. Time for some serious publicity!

All my love, 

MM xxxxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Fantastic MM! Not one leap of faith but 3! I am so glad you are feeling so positive! Well done! 

    

Let us know how it is going or if you need anything else,

Love

Jq xxxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Brilliant stuff MM, I am so pleased to read this thread!

Please let me know if I can be of any assistance to you... you have my email address... and I must get on with replying to your do-dah that you gave me!

Lots of love and congratulations for making that leap!

Emcee xxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Dear MM
Congratulations are in order....you went for it!!!!
I would be interested in one of your workshop weekends? Please let me know what it entails? As i am all for striving forward and being more eqipped with coping skills...I think at long last there is help out there...
I am not sure if you have my email address? ah yes i think you do .
Please send me the details...
lots of love astridxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Astrid, it means a lot to me that you would be willing to consider coming. I will send you details to your e-mail account, and my plan is to work flat out to get the website live by the end of this week. Just so you can pencil it in, the weekend is May 5th-6th, and it will be in Totnes, which is about 3 hours from Paddington direct.

This means the world to me and I'm so excited!!!!!

Big Love, 

MM x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Dear MM
I will get the ball rolling and will book my shift off at work today....I look forward to getting the iteniery....
Goodluck!!!!
love astridx


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

Dear MM, If NZ wasn't such a long way away I'd come too!!
Good on you for taking this appotunity. I'm sure it will all go well.
I think that you have heaps to offer.
Lots love Joanne


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Joanne, the encouragement I get from my friends here makes all the difference. Is there nothing lke this in NZ? Could you have a go?

Love, 

MM xxxx


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh MM, you have got me thinking. 
I've done some reassessments of my work situation over recent weeks.
Your courage in setting up something new has definitely given me a psychological "push"
Lots love Jo


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Jo, 

I know what it's like to have a job that presses your nose so hard against the shop glass window that either the glass or your nose shatters.

If you start to think that you really want to do this, let me know, and I'll give you any help I can. 

Love to you, 

MM xx


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

Being a newbee, I was wondering what kind of workshops you would be running, it all sounds very inspiring.

x


----------

